# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Please display your colors (flag) and local

## Kurt

Hi,
  I have a request for those of you that have yet to display your colors and/or location. Could you please display them. It would make it so much easier answering certain kinds of questions. Questions like "I found this frog in my backyard, what is it?", "What kind of feeder insects are commercially available to me?", or "Is it legal for me to keep a (fill in the blank)?"

Thank you for your cooperation in this matter.

----------


## John Clare

I can make it a requirement if that helps.

----------


## Tom

Yeah do it.

----------


## Kurt

> I can make it a requirement if that helps.


I don't know if we need to. Lets see how everybody responds to this thread. If we do, we must give the members ample warning, that it will be changing.

----------


## John Clare

> we must give the members ample warning, that it will be changing.


Why do we need to warn them?

----------


## Kurt

Courtesy, mostly and we want people here, otherwise whats the point of the forum if there is no one here. Give a week's warning.

----------


## John Clare

You have the power!

----------


## Kurt

What do you mean I have the power?

----------


## Tom

I think you can make it a requirement Kurt, when you feel it is ok to.

----------


## John Clare

You're a super moderator.  Moderate!

----------


## Kurt

By the way, what exactly is a super moderator? How does it different from moderator? Does it involve super powers, because I would really love to be able leap building in a single bound or bend steel in my bare hands. Also that x-ray vision stuff would be so cool!

----------


## Ebony

:Big Grin: Yea Kurt, Johns saying you've got super powers...But I wouldn't go jumping off the really big buildings yet.

----------


## Kurt

Damn, I wished you had said this earlier. It would've saved me a trip to the emergency room. Oh well, maybe you sign my cast.

----------


## Tom

ok so when do you think you will do it John?

----------


## John Clare

Kurt you are 1 step away from admin level (me).

----------


## Kurt

You mean I don't get to have super powers or even my own comic book? Bummer.

----------

